
Mithril Capital Management Is Leaving the Bay Area - petethomas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/21/mithril-capital-management-cofounded-by-ajay-royan-and-peter-thiel-is-leaving-the-bay-area/
======
jacques_chester
> _After [I was an] undergrad at Yale, New York was a natural place to go, but
> I never worked there. It just felt like a place that was externally very
> pressurized. You had to conform to the external pressures that dictated your
> daily life. Your rent was $4,000 to $6,000 a month for craziness for like a
> walk-up in Hell’s Kitchen. Social structures were fairly set, like, you had
> to go to the Hamptons in the summer or something. There were these weird
> things that felt very dictated and you had to fit and you had to climb the
> pyramid schemes that people had established for you. Otherwise, you were
> out._

I feel this has more to do with being an undergrad at Yale (estimated living
alumni ~170,000) than New York (population approaching 9 million at the heart
of densely-populated region approaching the population of the whole of
Australia).

I live in New York. I recognise the folks he describes. But I don't have to
live in the same New York as they do or he feared doing. This isn't a small
town where it is literally physically impossible to avoid encountering the
same people every week.

New York gives you an endless canvas, but it's up to you to work out what kind
of paint you are.

~~~
gammateam
I also lived in New York. I think there is merit to what he is saying though.

I grew up in the suburbs and couldn't understand the appeal of the Hamptons AT
ALL. 'Wow overpriced suburbs because New Yorkers don't know everything
worldwide is cheaper'

Look, New Yorkers literally put the ABILITY to barbecue on a pedestal because
of the scarcity of that ability, they are extremely out of touch with the
world.

The Hamptons isn't a big deal architecture wise or geography wise. The status
symbol is. New York is very one-dimensional in that regard. You are right, you
don't have to play along, that doesn't mean it is devoid of consequences.

------
malandrew
Can't wait to see more follow suit. The more cities with good tech jobs the
better, since that gives all us software engineers options besides Silicon
Valley.

------
teddyh
Did they they delve too greedily and too deep?

~~~
c_moscardi
I feel like they're learning from the mistakes of their forbears and getting
out before the getting's truly bad...

------
nraynaud
I am thinking they are moving to a new target after having helped in the
destruction of SF, or is too harsh?

------
nivertech
_" TC: ... What about employees who are waiting to cash out?

AR: They want more stock, so we’ve created the equivalent of stock options
that are tied to value creation."_

Is this RSUs or something more exotic?

------
swingline-747
So. f'ing. what.

Narcissistic followers of reality-show fascists are free to leave. More the
merrier.

~~~
sctb
I don't know what a reality-show fascist is, but could you please post civilly
and substantively or not at all?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

